# Wanted - female persian chinchilla



## Coral (Jan 21, 2010)

I am searching for a female persian chinchilla. Where do I start? I don't mind a kitten or a young cat. I can pay up 250.00. please can anyone help?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have a look on breeders online if you google it you can select breed and area of which you want. To be honest 250 probably wouldnt by you a pedigree chinchilla persian kitten. But you may be able to home a x breeding queen. Or faling that there may be some on preloved pets or pets4homes.


----------



## Coral (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. I'm not sure what the going rate for a persian chinchilla is; any ideas? I have googled and searched many sites but without much joy. I was hoping someone might recommend a breeder perhaps.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you are getting a Persian make sure you get one from PKD tested negative lines.
PKD is a problem disease in Persians, it causes kidney failure.
polycystic kidney disease


----------



## Coral (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! I didn't realize PKD was so wide spread. All the more reason to always use a reputable breeder. Still doesn't put me off the breed though. 

thank you


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

depending where you are as well there aer a few specialised persian rescues, have a look on catchat.org


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Coral said:


> Wow! I didn't realize PKD was so wide spread. All the more reason to always use a reputable breeder. Still doesn't put me off the breed though.
> 
> thank you


I wasn't trying to put you off, just making you were aware as cats can die young if they have this disease. 
Hope you find a lovely cat.


----------



## Coral (Jan 21, 2010)

I know, thank you for your help. I have been very unlucky to have had 2 cats that have died of the disease. Do you have pets?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My first persian was a cream point he had a condition called woblers diease it can effect co ordination quite badly. i have had a chinchilla persian also. She was quite elderly and she was struck down with bone cancer. Apart from that the only problem i ever had with them is lots of love warm laps and plenty of love. I love persians and exotics . We had our last boy our exotic fpr 16 years he was very healthy all the way along . We paid 250 for him but that was 17 years ago.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

I've lost 2 persians to PKD, but they did live till 14 yrs old. They were bred before it was known that PKD was causing early kidney failure sadly, but luckily many breeders are testing now.

I've had several rescue persians and 5 of my current 9 I've had since they were kittens. I adopted a 6 yr old rescue Chinnie just over a year ago, she's lovely, but not quite as laid back as my colourpoints.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I breed chinchilla persians and DNA PKD testing has been available for quite a few years now and is so simple to do, there is absolutely no excuse why breeders wont test their cats for it. Please don't buy from a breeder that wont test, unfortunately there are still some out there that prefer to bury their head in the sand and will come up with plenty of excuses for why they dont.

Prices for a registered chinchilla persian from PKD testing breeders will be in the region of between four to five hundred pounds depending what area of the country you are in. Bear in mind that chinnies are not as widely available as the persians, they do tend to have very small litters of 1-2 kittens only so you might have to go on a waiting list for one.

There are a couple of breed rescues who may have older cats looking for good homes, if you pm me I will give you more info.


----------

